# DeCocking 75 SP-01



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

If a SP 75-01 has an External Safety (ala a 1911 style) instead of a DeCocker and I lower the Hammer, carefully, to either half cock or all the way forward, have I done the same thing as Decocking?
Does that in effect mean the gun can be carried either Cocked and Locked, or DeCocked this way even though there is no Decocker on the gun ?
Thanks


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, as I understand it, you can. The decocker is just a safer way to decock the pistol. I think CZ designed their guns so that you can carry cocked/locked or at the DA mode.


----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

I manually decock at USPSA and Steel matches. it is no big deal after a while. Although, towards the beginning. I did, from the DAO of the first shot, and once or twice tap off a second round. The SA was so much lighter that I had to work on it a bit to stop that waste.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

frgood said:


> I manually decock at USPSA and Steel matches. it is no big deal after a while. Although, towards the beginning. I did, from the DAO of the first shot, and once or twice tap off a second round. The SA was so much lighter that I had to work on it a bit to stop that waste.


My concern is ... when manually decocking this way is there any difference in the safety status of the gun from using a decocking lever ... or is "decocking, decocking" no matter how you achieve it, manually or with a built in lever ?
And, I have never understood "half cocked" ... to be fully safe and fully decocked, does one need to go to a fully lowered hammer, or, do you stop at the half cock position ?
Thanks


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Is your gun capable of activating the safety when the hammer is down all the way ? On my Rami it is not. I carry the Rami with the hammer down and the safety NOT on. It is safe to carry in that mode or cocked with the safety on. I believe the same would apply to your gun as well. I do encourage you to read your owners manual carefully.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CtKenC said:


> My concern is ... when manually decocking this way is there any difference in the safety status of the gun from using a decocking lever ... or is "decocking, decocking" no matter how you achieve it, manually or with a built in lever ?
> And, I have never understood "half cocked" ... to be fully safe and fully decocked, does one need to go to a fully lowered hammer, or, do you stop at the half cock position ?
> Thanks


Are you pressing the trigger when decocking ?


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

pic said:


> Are you pressing the trigger when decocking ?


No, should I be ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CtKenC said:


> No, should I be ?


How are you lowering the hammer without a decocking lever?
I'm not very familiar with that model CZ. :smt1099


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

pic said:


> How are you lowering the hammer without a decocking lever?
> I'm not very familiar with that model CZ. :smt1099


Sorry, maybe I do actually pull the trigger and at the same time keep my thumb on the hammer to carefully lower it.
I don't own the gun yet, only used friends guns on the Range and in the store.

Trying to learn how I will operate the gun as soon as I own it.

Expect to use it in IDPA Matches where I have previously used Sig P226 with a Decocker but no Safety, or, a 1911 with Safety but no Decocker


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

CtKenC said:


> Sorry, maybe I do actually pull the trigger and at the same time keep my thumb on the hammer to carefully lower it.
> I don't own the gun yet, only used friends guns on the Range and in the store.
> 
> Trying to learn how I will operate the gun as soon as I own it.
> ...


Check out some of the videos on Youtube. Some CZ models have a decocker. That should give you another option.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got a 75BD and it doesn't decock quite like my Sig p220. The CZ decocker lowers the hammer to a half-cocked position (in which it is safe to carry) that puts the trigger pull somewhere between the full DA and SA. It's an interesting feature, but sometimes I will manually lower the hammer all the way when practicing. Thus, there are essentially three different trigger pulls with my gun--DA, decocked DA, and SA. I don't know about other CZs.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

I downloaded the CZ 2014 Catalog ,,, it contains an excellent discussion of this very topic.
Thanks to all for your input ,,, I am all set with the info I needed now.
Thanks


----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

CtKenC said:


> My concern is ... when manually decocking this way is there any difference in the safety status of the gun from using a decocking lever ... or is "decocking, decocking" no matter how you achieve it, manually or with a built in lever ?
> And, I have never understood "half cocked" ... to be fully safe and fully decocked, does one need to go to a fully lowered hammer, or, do you stop at the half cock position ?
> Thanks


Let's regroup.
Modes
1 - Fully cocked and safety on. (firing mode Single Action - short and crisp)
2 - Decocked (using the decocker) Safety off. (firing mode: Double action - short length of travel, pull) 
3 - Fully decocked safety off (Double Action - Full length pull)

I am under the impression all mode are equally safe for carry. The decocker lets yo lower the hammer safer than the full decocked. It also requires less travel to fire. The decocker was added to the design as some users request and prefer that feature. 
Fully cocked and locked is equally safe and has been in use for years.
The fully decocked mode is for those of us that do not have a decocker model and are fine with the full DA mode. We've also practiced lowering the hammer fully.

I think you are over thinking it a bit with practice and use you will find what is most efficient for you and your preference. It is one of the perks of running IDPA, USPSA, or Steele challenge matches. It will give you some practical practice with your weapon and you will develop your order of operation.

Have fun and give them all a whirl. Mechanically, they are all safe. Mentally? Well that's you.


----------

